# Other health news 06/01/09



## Admin (Jan 6, 2009)

*Hospital mobile bans can be eased*
Hospitals in England should allow a more liberal use of mobile phones where they do not interfere with equipment or privacy, the government will say. The updated Department of Health guidance comes five years after technical experts said hospital-wide bans on mobile phones were not needed. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7811455.stm

*Smokers' clothes a risk to children*
Parents who limit their smoking to the garden could still be harming their children because of the dangers of 'third-hand smoke', doctors have warned. Toxins carried on clothes, hair and skin can still be inhaled and prove harmful to infants and children, they said. They cautioned that smoking outside or using a fan to clear away smoke will not remove the potentially harmful pollutants clinging to smokers themselves. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/c...den-may-still-harm-children-doctors-warn.html

*Turn back your age clock*
Advice on fighting ageing has become as traditional in January as the sales – yet the various recommended strategies can demand far too much effort for few convincing returns. So here's some of the science on anti-ageing – along with four tried and tested ways to look and feel younger than you are. http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s.../how-to-turn-back-your-age-clock-1227844.html

*Females 'less physically active'*
Females are less physically active at both ends of life than their male counterparts, two studies suggest. Researchers studied activity levels in school children and the over 70s - and in both cases found males tended to be more active. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7811398.stm

*People with diabetes at risk of progressive mental slowdown*
Adults with diabetes may find their mental abilities slowing down soon after the disease appears, a study suggests. Researchers at the University of Alberta found that semantic speed and higher functions such as planning, organising and paying attention to details were noticeably worse in patients with type 2 diabetes than in healthy adults. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article5447148.ece

*Obesity increases the risk of ovarian cancer*
Obesity can put older women at higher risk of ovarian cancer, researchers have found. Studies showed overweight women aged between 50 and 71 are 80 per cent more likely to have the disease than those of healthy weight. But fat women who took hormone replacement therapy faced no greater risk of contracting the disease. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...eases-risk-ovarian-cancer-older-women-80.html

*Detox remedies are a waste of money say scientists*
Detox diets being used by tens of thousands to kick-start their new year are a waste of money, according to scientists. It is reckoned that almost three-quarters of the population resolved to begin 2009 with some kind of diet, and many of those will have chosen a detox plan. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-New-Year-total-waste-money-say-experts.html

*Depression among the young at alarming levels, says charity*
One in 10 young people believed life was not worth living or was meaningless, according to an "alarming" new report today. A survey of 16- to 25-year-olds by the Prince's Trust found a "significant core" for whom life had little or no purpose, especially among those not in education, work or training. http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...gless-for-one-in-10-young-adults-1226329.html

*Sex clinic in every school*
Morning-after pills are being given to girls as young as 11 through by health authority sex clinics set up in secondary schools. In Oxfordshire alone 1,081 emergency contraceptives have been issued over the past six years, despite records showing pregnancy rates in the county have risen in every year that the clinics have been in operation. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...to-pupils-in-almost-one-third-of-schools.html

*Golf can make you deaf*
Being caught in a thunderstorm or hit by a ball ought to be the only real dangers in a round of golf. But players of this most relaxing of games are being warned they are at serious risk of shattering their eardrums when they tee off. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ned-deaf-sonic-boom-created-modern-clubs.html


----------

